# MA. just banned all AR and AK sales as of today



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Massachusetts state AG just banned sales of all AK and AR platforms as of the end of the day today.

This was not a legislative act but an arbitrary one on her part, IMO she exceeded her powers, just like the 

turd in the white house!!!

ALL of both were sold out in the LGS as of 2:30 today.

Could this be a prelude to martial law, choking of the massive sale that have been going on?

We know most of those politicians in this state like Sleazy Warren are O'turda's ass licks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

What kind of qualifications or criteria did he/she/it use to determine: this one can be sold, . . . this one is on the banned list?

Where did he/she/it determine that their desk came with the requisite authority/power to make such a decision?

Sounds like some lawyers are gonna make some money, . . . and he/she/it will wind up as political dog food.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Quite ironic that the opening salvos of the Revolutionary War were fired in Massachusetts when the government troops (British Redcoats) marched on Lexington and Concord to confiscate colonists arms and powder.
And isn't Patriot Day still one of the state's hallowed holidays? 
Ironic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's part of the Oblunder legacy. Now, every executive branch socialist thinks he can make law with the stroke of his pen.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I went to the web page for the Boston Globe newspaper. I wanted to see what the local news on this was.
My God, that is a liberal rag!!! Made me want to puke!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Shall. Not. Be. Infringed! 

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I went to the web page for the Boston Globe newspaper. I wanted to see what the local news on this was.
> My God, that is a liberal rag!!! Made me want to puke!


i was reading the comment page.... common sense is DEAD


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time to sue this witch and have this reversed and also have her disbarred. Make her defend the dictatorship principle where she alone decides what is permissible.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I went to the web page for the Boston Globe newspaper. I wanted to see what the local news on this was.
> My God, that is a liberal rag!!! Made me want to puke!


Went to RI for a wedding last summer and wife said we have to go to Boston. I have never felt so out of place in my life and
was definitely on enemy soil! To top off our day I had not been to Quincy market in 35 years so we went down there and there
was a huge gay parade gay pride day ongoing. I think my wife and I were the only straight folks for many blocks in all directions!
I'm never going back there again and will never read that crap newspaper either!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like time to move.

Banning sales is bad enough. At least you can still own one. But being you've been on this forum and have been warned. It shouldn't make any difference being your already all stocked up, right?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> i was reading the comment page.... common sense is DEAD


They've all been brainwashed from a very early age.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I mean really, how do you fix stupid? Roy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

reartinetiller said:


> I mean really, how do you fix stupid? Roy


Dad thought a leather belt would do the job...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can bet AG lynch is looking this over. It is coming nation wide . Just a madder of time. Once AR is banned they will have set the standard after that anything goes.
Or should I say everything goes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Sounds like time to move.
> 
> Banning sales is bad enough. At least you can still own one. But being you've been on this forum and have been warned. It shouldn't make any difference being your already all stocked up, right?


 Taking them away is next. Doubt me look at CA. and magazines


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MA,MD,CA,IL,CT,NY,NJ,DE,WA and HI are all doomed States. They basically flushed themselves
Down the toilet. They voluntarily gave up their rights in exchange for big govt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Sounds like time to move.
> 
> Banning sales is bad enough. At least you can still own one. But being you've been on this forum and have been warned. It shouldn't make any difference being your already all stocked up, right?


Me? I am well stocked, have held an FFL since 1964.

I was informed that she is banning any pump shotgun over five rounds, including ANY that can have an extension tube added to them.

There was already a ban on semi auto's over five rounds.

I am too old to move, plus I could not afford to move everything.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One by one the states fall to the socialist agenda. Where is the line drawn?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> One by one the states fall to the socialist agenda. Where is the line drawn?


Does the phrase "From my cold dead hands" ring any bells?

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## m14nm (Nov 9, 2012)

Loud and clear.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Dad thought a leather belt would do the job...


My next door neighbor was a barber. His kids got the razor strap. Makes me glad my dad thought like Slippy's dad.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Taking them away is next. Doubt me look at CA. and magazines


Before they can take them away, all guns will have to be registered first.
THIS IS WHY the Demonrats are pushing "universal background checks." This requires registration.

DO NOT BE FOOLED.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm no lawyer, far from it, but, I don't think she has the power to override the states legislature. She has no power to enact laws. jmho.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What happens when you try to sell one?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm no lawyer, far from it, but, I don't think she has the power to override the states legislature. She has no power to enact laws. jmho.


 After 7 years of Obama, after Hillary and the FBI and countless other illegal acts by courts . You doubt what they can get away with?


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Was in MA once...Copenhagen cost $11.00 a can....ain't no good in a state that has a $9 tax for a $2 tin. 

At least we know there are some good folks there....the guns sold out quickly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tango said:


> What happens when you try to sell one?


At this point????????

As a dealer sales are supposed to end today, but no one really knows what the ***** witch has in mind, the wording is not clear.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

New guy 101 said:


> Was in MA once...Copenhagen cost $11.00 a can....ain't no good in a state that has a $9 tax for a $2 tin.
> 
> At least we know there are some good folks there....the guns sold out quickly.


Now you know why they call the state Taxachusetts.

AR and AK sale have been at a all time high since the Dallas shootings.

Today's AG notice cleaned out every gun store.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in Wisconsin home of Governor Walker. We are safe for while. Just ordered another complete Upper.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> After 7 years of Obama, after Hillary and the FBI and countless other illegal acts by courts . You doubt what they can get away with?


They might get away with it, but, it won't stand the test of time and a free persons resolve. I pray it never comes to that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> After 7 years of Obama, after Hillary and the FBI and countless other illegal acts by courts . You doubt what they can get away with?


They may get away with it, but, will not stand the test of time or a free peoples resolve. jmo.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I live in the lovely state of Massachusetts. It's rediculous. She is not a lawmaker and I have no idea how this went through. The local reps are none too happy. She did this while the legislature is out on break. 

It's ok...I have my black guns already. I mean I used to have them until I lost them when my boat over turned.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know who said it, but, unjust laws shall not be heeded but just men.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I and my sons already have our rifles. Tennessee won't come after us, but the Feds may pull some crap like Massachusetts.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

csi-tech said:


> I and my sons already have our rifles. Tennessee won't come after us, but the Feds may pull some crap like Massachusetts.


This. This is especially true if the courts don't stop it and it becomes precedent. Then there is no stopping the Feds or any state that would.

Now I'm wondering is it safe to sail into Boston Harbor or do I just bipass that and take my revenues elsewhere?


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I live in the lovely state of Massachusetts. It's rediculous. She is not a lawmaker and I have no idea how this went through. The local reps are none too happy. She did this while the legislature is out on break.
> 
> It's ok...I have my black guns already. I mean I used to have them until I lost them when my boat over turned.


I strongly disagree sir! How shall you replace them now?

It is not OK! It has never been OK!

We Sir are The Americans!!! Lest you have forgotten your heritage...

















































Again Sir, and with the utmost respect to you and yours, I disagree with you and all others in the strongest terms!!! Abridging my inalienable rights is never OK, and it can never be referred to as OK!!!

and...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Now you can have it !!!*

In case anyone who has never had the benefit of proper instruction and has thereby failed as a student of world history; or perhaps has received a head injury which has deprived them of the benefit logic, or even common sense I say to them and those Godless Evil Perversions of Humanity who lead them...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> They might get away with it, but, it won't stand the test of time and a free persons resolve. I pray it never comes to that.


 Try to reverse and injustice no madder how wrong it was once it is in place. I offer Obama care as exhibit A.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

So if the AK and AR are illegal to sell what about the VZ-58, the SKS, the PTR-91, the FN FAL, the Ruger ranch rifles, It sounds like her list wasn't exactly all-inclusive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> So if the AK and AR are illegal to sell what about the VZ-58, the SKS, the PTR-91, the FN FAL, the Ruger ranch rifles, It sounds like her list wasn't exactly all-inclusive.


 You have to give her time ,do you expect people like her to really work. She did enough for one day.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> So if the AK and AR are illegal to sell what about the VZ-58, the SKS, the PTR-91, the FN FAL, the Ruger ranch rifles, It sounds like her list wasn't exactly all-inclusive.


With her interpretation even semi auto handguns are illegal...because they are a magazine fed semi. Damn rediculous!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> I strongly disagree sir! How shall you replace them now?


I don't know but I keep having these damn boating accidents!


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

She would absolutely sh*t if she could see the contents of my safes. I just hope that this lefty philosophy doesn't spread, like the flu, to pro 2nd states.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anything stopping a person from buying one out of state and bringing it home?


----------



## Deaf3279 (Jul 25, 2016)

There go our 2nd amendment.... More guns banned.. then they will says you have right to own gun but it's illegal to sell gun anywhere


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> Anything stopping a person from buying one out of state and bringing it home?


Yes, Jail!

For now if you own them you can keep the post, post ban's.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deaf3279 said:


> There go our 2nd amendment.... More guns banned.. then they will says you have right to own gun but it's illegal to sell gun anywhere


This for the most part is what has also happened.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

oldgrouch said:


> She would absolutely sh*t if she could see the contents of my safes. I just hope that this lefty philosophy doesn't spread, like the flu, to pro 2nd states.


She is pall's with warren and hildabeast, all on the same anti gun page.


----------

